# wild boar in ohio



## mike8mm (Sep 11, 2010)

i am wanting to know if there is any wild boar spots here in ohio. i am wanting to take my daughter out hunting them. if anyone know of either public or private land where we can get us a hog or 2 please let me know.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Never hunted them, but have seen and heard them while bass fishing at Tappan Lake from a boat. I know Tappan has alot of public hunting land.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

supposed to be some in zalesk state forest (little south of nelsonville in hocking hills area) i, heard they are a hard, hard hunt. keep hopin some will show up on my land in athens area but so far nuttin.....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Refer to the Wild Boar Map that is on the ODNR site. The green areas are where the Wild Boars have been seen.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

And I sure would not want them on my property ............ lots of damage in a little amount of time.


----------



## mike8mm (Sep 11, 2010)

well if any of you all have maps beside the odnr one showing the boar. i have looked at that one. i know i have a daughter that would like to hunt them. i told her i need to get one and see how safe it is for her to do it. so email me any mpas of the areas you guys have talked about. my email is [email protected]. thanks all.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

T-180 said:


> And I sure would not want them on my property ............ lots of damage in a little amount of time.


well, since my property exists for the sole reason of hunting and my amusement and enjoyment a bit of pig damage wouldnt bother me in the least  

now if it was a farm or homesight that may be another matter entirely


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If the land I hunted was strictly for hunting, then bring those things on !! I sure would like to have a steady source of bacon & other cuts for the smoker.


----------



## mike8mm (Sep 11, 2010)

my daughter and i both love the taste of wild boar. that one of the reasons why i want to find them!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

We have killed quite a few out of Zaleski. But it is a tough hunt. We hunt 20 to 30 days before getting a good shot sometimes. It take a slot of foot work and socuting to get into any good action. I highly doubt that there is anywhere in the state that youll be able to go in and kill one in a weekend without knowing the area, that is unless you go down to "DD" or one of the other high fence areas and shoot one. 

The hogs in Zaleski are in stuff so thick that rabbits wont go through it, and they hold tight. We have our best luck putting on miniature drives with pushers and standers. If you do that, make sure you bring extra underwear. Nothing like having a 250lb pig lay under a fallen tree top and then wait until you step on it before it charges out of the brush like a mini rhino. Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## mike8mm (Sep 11, 2010)

well thanks. i keep the fresh underwear in mind. if you know of any place let me know. i am not sure where zalaskiy park ( however you spell it).


----------

